# SW ohio showdown for your ugliest catch!



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I havent seen a thread yet to show off the wierdest, ugliest, or most odd ball looking fish you have caught from Southwestern ohio waters. Only pictures will do the justice so hopefully everyone takes in the fun and shares their odd balls. Maybe some people can also explain the reasons for some of our catches! Just thought a thred full of wierd ass fish would be fun took look at! So come on people show em off!

This one looked like it ate some golf balls outta sharon woods way off timing for a spawn!



This one looked like it had been caught in a bear trap im really guessin it was from a turtle maybe? 


And this monster crappie cam from a mudd hole at bott wilderness area out towards stonelick i'd never guess a 15'' crappie would grow this big in an half acre mudd pit pond no deeper than 4 to 5 feet at its deepest spots!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Not from sw ohio, from ne michigan, but still gross.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

wtf is that?


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Lynxis-

Looks like a snakehead but wrong color??


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

It's a Bowfin.
My ugliest catch was my ex-wife... I'll spare you the pics.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very odd looking pike, most likely had some kind of parasite.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

snake head was what I was thinging first but I know they haven't gotten far north enough YET plus the tail! Crazy looking any how. Very funny $hit about your wife.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That picture doesn't show it but the Bowfin have very nasty teeth.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Hit a 2" twister tail. Looks like it's been through a war, but the picture was taken right after I caught it-fish was released.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

lol That carp looks like he was tailing too close to some ladies during the menstral cycle! I would cut my line and refrained from touching that thing! Word is that carp are some good fighters either way!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Mosquito walleye. It came with its own hush puppies.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Ya, its a bowfin.

I looked for the teeth, but they didnt look as mean as they do in the skeletal structure.

Much less exposed than what is shown in the skeletal picture.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lynxis said:


> Ya, its a bowfin.
> 
> I looked for the teeth, but they didnt look as mean as they do in the skeletal structure.
> 
> Much less exposed than what is shown in the skeletal picture.


Yeah the teeth are not highly exposed. Their mouth puts me more in the mind of a catfish. But they do have a nasty strong bite though.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Mosquito walleye. It came with its own hush puppies.




Annnnnnnnnnnd I puked.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## liveblue23 (Jun 8, 2010)

my cuz caught this couple months back in Brush Creek


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

liveblue that fish has hip displecia lol. Someone posted a whike back a lgm that had a crocked spine like that I think there conclusion was a bird probally got a hold of it and the fish got away befor he bacame dinner but not without a gnarley scar/deformation? Interesting any how, those are still some nasty hush puppies


----------

